# Did whizzers with front drum brakes come with different size spokes?



## 4scuda (Jan 31, 2022)

I have set of rims from a schwinn whizzer. The back rim has very heavy gauge spokes. The front with drum brake has less heavy gauge spokes. Did they offer the front brake with the very heavy spikes?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 31, 2022)

Larger gauge spokes  are heavy duty ..preferred for whizzers.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

I’m no expert by any stretch, but I do believe that the spokes should be the same gauge, front and back. Whizzers used heavy gauge spokes.


----------



## toyman (Feb 14, 2022)

Both would have been the same size.105 or 120 gauge


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 1, 2022)

Also they appear to have two different patinas maybe the rear was changed out?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Mar 2, 2022)

The crusty ones "look" bigger at first glance but have you measured them? Could be a optical illusion.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 2, 2022)

The whizzers I've come across in the wild have been some of THE most jumbled bikes I've seen. People just did what they had to to keep them on the road. The back rim was replaced later. Can't tell from this picture, but the back rim is probably different knurl/stamping from the front. And the first thing that catches my eye besides the finish/patina is the step at the end of the nipple. Thats the larger gauge and usually older nipple compared to the regular shape that's on the back.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 2, 2022)

I agree about the nipples I thought that also


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 25, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> The crusty ones "look" bigger at first glance but have you measured them? Could be a optical illusion.



I agree I would want to put some calipers on them before I started worrying about them being  Different sizes. They kind of look the same from here.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 25, 2022)

Drilling out the spoke holes to a larger size would tear out the holes.  There is a limit and a balance today and in the use-to-be.


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 27, 2022)

The front rim is a dimpled rim, I call it the football dimple. It is different than the round dimple.
These where used with the large nipples and spokes. 
I believe it made for a stronger mounting for the nipple besides stiffening of the rim.
This also allowed the head of the nipple to be recessed into the rim causing less tube, liner scrub. 
These rims were also offered in the Whizzer parts list as an replacement rim. 
I have seen many combinations of wheels on Bicycles that have had whizzer engines on them at one time.
If a rear pully was not kept tight on the spokes or a belt broke, the wheel got damaged. 
 So who knows what it was replaced with?  Is there any sign of a rear pulley being clamped to the spokes?


----------

